# conversion avi  sur handbrake



## fredada (28 Janvier 2009)

bonjour,

pas moyen d'arriver à convertir mon film avi en film pour ipod video en format mpg4,

connaissez vous la solution ?

merci bien fredo


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

Quel Handbrake?
Sous la 0.9.3 trois clics : sélection de la source, sélection "iPhone & iPod Touch", Start


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2009)

Il me semble qu'Handbrake ne convertit pas les .avi.
Me trompe-je ?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'Handbrake ne convertit pas les .avi.
> Me trompe-je ?


Si, depuis la dernière MAJ il me semble qu'il accepte n'importe quelle source...


----------



## fredada (28 Janvier 2009)

je suis sous OS 10.4.11

ça ne marche pas la nouvelle version de handbrake ne veut pas démarrer...

une autre piste ?


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2009)

Essaie la fonction "recherche" du forum.
C'est un sujet très (trop?) récurent.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

fredada a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> pas moyen d'arriver à convertir mon film avi en film pour ipod video en format mpg4,
> 
> ...





Essaye avec iSquint.


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Janvier 2009)

fredada a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> pas moyen d'arriver à convertir mon film avi en film pour ipod video en format mpg4,
> 
> ...



iTunes>avancé>créer une version ipod/iphone


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Laurent_h a dit:


> iTunes>avancé>créer une version ipod/iphone



Il me semble que cette fonctionnalité se contente de modifier la résolution, pas le format video.


----------



## fredada (29 Janvier 2009)

bon je vais passer à OS 10.5
je pourrai utiliser handbrake qui est vraiment bien je trouve


----------



## Spoutnick63 (7 Février 2009)

Je remercie Khyu pour son lien sur Isquint. J'avais le même problème de format pour Ipod. Je n'y arrivais pas avec Handbrake. Avec Isquint => résolu aussi bien less .avi que les .flv.


----------



## pernel (15 Février 2009)

Coucou,

Juste une question : est-ce que ce logiciel fonctionne avec un pc?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Février 2009)

pernel a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> Juste une question : est-ce que ce logiciel fonctionne avec un pc?



C'est une blague?


----------



## pernel (16 Février 2009)

Ben non, j'ai un ami qui as un iPod mais avec pc...
Bon tant pis, je lui convertirai ses vidéos (de c**)


----------



## DeepDark (16 Février 2009)

pernel a dit:


> Ben non, j'ai un ami qui as un iPod mais avec pc...
> Bon tant pis, je lui convertirai ses vidéos (de c**)


Mais Google est ton ami


----------



## pernel (23 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

Et bien j'ai essayé iSquint sur mon mac mini, je n'arrrive pas à convertir une vidéo en .flv
J'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 
"Une erreur a empêché la conversion de RobiendelaColere.flv. Voir ci-dessous pour l'explication :    

Unsupported codec (id=0) for input stream #0.0"

D'ou vient le pb?


----------



## pernel (24 Février 2009)

personne?


----------



## pernel (8 Mars 2009)

Bon au vu du nombre de réponses considérables , je vais essayer de convertir un avi


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

pernel a dit:


> Bon au vu du nombre de réponses considérables , je vais essayer de convertir un avi


La réponse est dans le fil


----------



## balance (30 Octobre 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Quel Handbrake?
> Sous la 0.9.3 trois clics : sélection de la source, sélection "iPhone & iPod Touch", Start



Merci pour cette info sa fais un moment que je cherchais pourquoi de  temps en temps mes fichiers vidéos se synchronisaient bien avec l'Iphone et des fois pas.

Petite remarque pour les doués comme moi la sélection "iPhone & iPod Touch" se trouve en cliquant sous Toggle Presets


----------

